# non surgical alternatives to laminectomy?



## heartdog (Jul 2, 2008)

My dog, now 7 years old, is facing a second laminectomy in the same disc. Two years ago he underwent surgery for a bulging disc at L7, and it worked well for a few months, then he got some symptoms back again. I think I didn't rest him long or well enough. Recently, it grew worse, when he leapt off a dog wash over me, onto the ground, about 4 feet or so. I got him an MRI, and he has significant material in the right side of that disc, compressing the nerves. He scuffs his feet when he walks, and has no muscle tone. 

I'm wondering if I should have him go through surgery again, or try other alternatives. He's been on herbal supplements, and has had a couple acupuncture sessions, and sees a chiropractor regularly. Yet it still continues. But, he did get better for awhile, though I'm not sure that he had this much compression at that point. 

Anyone have advice? Some websites to read? Thanks.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

What about stem cell therapy? Vet-stem is located in Poway and maybe they would be willing to work with you and your vet as a study to see if the results are beneficial?


----------



## heartdog (Jul 2, 2008)

hmmm, I've heard about them. But I don't know if it can help a bulging disk. Afterwards, perhaps, but that material has to be removed. I guess there's not really an alternative to surgery for that. I did read about a solution injected in that dissolves material, but this vet I saw said that's an old thing that was a fad for awhile. Nobody does it now. Weird. 

I'm afraid if Borias doesn't have surgery, and extremely fast, the neurological deficits will be permanent


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Maybe you could get with UC Davis to do an experimental procedure using the stem cells as a repair after they clean it out? Might be worth checking out. You would want to inject the cells at the same time as the clean up to help it heal better.

I had a horse who received I think Hyuronic acid injections in his vertebrea for arthritis, but the horses joints are easier to get into.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Tells us about the response to the chiropractor and the acupuncture? Is the chiro a vet or not? Which one seemed to help the response the most? Was this before or after the last surgery? What herbal supplements?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post791990


----------

